# Symbian S60 V3 Discussion Thread



## Cool G5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello,
I am opening this thread since I have been seeing a lot of thread discussing Symbian OS. This thread would make it better to collaborate all Symbian Tips & Tricks, Apps, mods etc in a single place. You can ask all your queries regarding the Symbian OS and expect a solution from our Symbian Freaks 

The thread is primarily meant for S60 V3 phones, so I kindly request not to include queries regarding older or newer Symbian versions.


Let me start out with a question, which has been boggling my mind for a couple of days.
You can customise the look of Symbian by Themes, Fonts etc. But I would like to know is there any shell apps which can integrate with the OS & change the interface?


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Let me start out with a question, which has been boggling my mind for a couple of days.
> You can customise the look of Symbian by Themes, Fonts etc. But I would like to know is there any shell apps which can integrate with the OS & change the interface?



Well that can be done using flash lite.. with it's theme.... it totally changes the interface....


----------



## rajhot (Feb 13, 2009)

Handy Shell

Handy Shell provides you with 3 additional Standby screens (Today, Applications, Contacts) and advanced launcher which will completely change your smartphone’s look and increase its productivity. Handy Shell is fully integrated with main smartphone applications: Clock, Contacts , Calendar, Messages, Profiles, Themes. Weather plug-in with 5 days weather forecast for your home city and Handy Weather


Handy Shell features:

* Today view completely replaces Active Standbyand collects all important info on your smartphone’s screen. - Digitalclock, date, alarms - Application shortcuts - Phone indicators(Bluetooth, missed calls, new messages, new emails, active profile,active theme) - Calendar events - Weather data (5 days weather forecastwith weather type icon and temperature)
* Applications view gives a fast access to frequently used applications.
* Contacts view shows 12 favourite contacts with optional dial or create message actions
* Dial and Startallows to find the desired contact or to launch applications directlyfrom any view. Just start typing first digits of phone number or firstletters of contact’s/application’s name. Handy Shell will interpretthem in T9 manner.


Handy Weather will keep you connected with updatedforecast anytime anywhere. All you need is wireless Internetcompatibility to get weather news and forecast for 40 000+ presetcities worldwide. 10X faster than a browser! 10X easier! 10X lesstraffic!
Handy Weather features:

* Handy and good-looking views: 5-day temperature graph, 5-day weather forecast, current conditions
* Completewireless weather coverage available: high and low day temperature,weather type icon and text, wind direction, UV index, pressure,visibility and more…
* 3 types of weather maps: Temperature, Pressure and Satellite
* Automatic update forecast (every 4, 8, 12 or 24 hours)


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Cool G5,

Nice to see this thread being started. I have seen you create themes for Series 60 mobiles. I have this Windows 7 theme which you have created, also did i see the Valentines day theme, which you posted.

Can i know which software you are using to create Themes, are you using Carbide.UI series 60Theme Creater tool. If so can you also put up a tutorial so that we can learn creating themes, i tried using this application, but could not spend much time reading the help files. Or please provide any link for the tutorials. It would be of very much help.

With Regards,
Channabasanna S.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 13, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Hi Cool G5,
> 
> Nice to see this thread being started. I have seen you create themes for Series 60 mobiles. I have this Windows 7 theme which you have created, also did i see the Valentines day theme, which you posted.
> 
> ...


You can try this site www.ownskin.com


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok listen does not anybody got how to set full screen wallpapers (except theme DIY) ???


----------



## rajhot (Feb 13, 2009)

krates said:


> Ok listen does not anybody got how to set full screen wallpapers (except theme DIY) ???



There is a 3rd part app...Symbian Advanced theme


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^^^ kewl i will check it out thanks


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 13, 2009)

In N85, i liked the haze theme. with animations like the flash themes for SE. The animated focus on the menu items were good. In the Nokia default themes, the display auto-rotate animation was good. I didnt find any other themes having these effects. Can I know of any site which could give such themes with these animations? The other themes had very plain animations like fading. Please suggest. 

  Also, I found that the themes for SE (I previously used K750i.) were good and interesting. I dont find many interesting themes for the N85. In the Hulk theme for SE, The menu selection icon used to be a green hand. Could we have something like that for Symbian rather than a boring rectangle? Each SE theme had a different cursor. Please suggest a good and interesting themes for S60 v3 FP2 if possible, with animations.


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 13, 2009)

rajhot said:


> You can try this site www.ownskin.com



Can we use this to site to create our themes, and save them in our pc, so that we can share with our members here.

Also i feel the themes made by Cool G5 are by using Carbide.ui theme creator. Also is Carbide.ui theme creator based on Eclipse IDE, which we use for our java programming.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 13, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Can we use this to site to create our themes, and save them in our pc, so that we can share with our members here.


Yeah u can save them to ur PC.




channabasanna said:


> Also i feel the themes made by Cool G5 are by using Carbide.ui theme creator. Also is Carbide.ui theme creator based on Eclipse IDE, which we use for our java programming.


No idea abt the IDE u can check it on Carbide home page.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 13, 2009)

is there any way i can use jb taskman with handy shell handy taskman sucks.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 13, 2009)

girish.g said:


> is there any way i can use jb taskman with handy shell handy taskman sucks.



When u have handy shell installed already, JB Taskman isn't required i think.
Wat do u exactly want to do with JB TM ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 13, 2009)

@krates - Flashlite theme use ample amount of RAM & are only open till flashlite is running. I knew about them but I don't use them.

@rajhot - I know about Handy Shell but it doesn't works on my Nokia 5700 XM. I have seen it's screenshots but sadly it doesn't work on my phone. 

Any other such app to change the UI?

@channabassana - I design themes using Carbide Theme Studio. It is not a user friendly software but once you get a grasp of it, you will enjoy it.
Will post a tutorial soon(after a mnth,as I have xams nearing).
Yes and it does uses Eclipse in the background.
You need a good powerful system to run Carbide.


----------



## hahahari (Feb 13, 2009)

great thread


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice Thread!

Few interesting apps for s60v3:

1.Font Magnifier

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/923_Screenshot0004.jpg

2.Fullscreen Msg:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/fsmessage_scr_01.gif


3.TimeTool:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0045-1.jpg

4.IM+

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0086.jpg


You can share your favourite symbian apps!

More to come.............


----------



## k4ce (Feb 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> is there any way i can use jb taskman with handy shell handy taskman sucks.



yeah , there is ... jus go to the settings of handy shell and uncheck the handy taskman ... 

@cool G5 ... great thread ... i was planning to start one ... good to have everything in one place ..


Phone Gaurdian :
*www.symbianguru.com/wp-content/uploads/phone-guardian-splash.jpg*www.symbianguru.com/wp-content/uploads/phone-guardian-main-view2.gif
*Phone Guardian is a mobile security anti thief software for your Series 60 v3 Symbian smartphones*


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 14, 2009)

Few intersting Freeware:

5.Opera Mini:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0079.jpg

6.Google Maps:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0074.jpg

7.Yahoo Go:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0051-1.jpg

8.Slick: a good IM application

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0053-1.jpg

...........


----------



## girish.g (Feb 14, 2009)

rajhot said:


> When u have handy shell installed already, JB Taskman isn't required i think.
> Wat do u exactly want to do with JB TM ?


dude handy taskman sucks thats why i want jb task man.
@coolg5 what flashlite theme??
has anyone tried handwave?? its awesome


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 14, 2009)

Advance device locks

*www.webgate.bg/co/adl_pro/ADL_Pro_Screenshot_1(150x200).jpg

 Call cheater

*www.symbianware.com/res/callcheater60/cc3.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Feb 14, 2009)

jeer(missed call bomber),shake me(shake phone to lock the keypad),flip silent


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> dude handy taskman sucks thats why i want jb task man.
> @coolg5 what flashlite theme??
> has anyone tried handwave?? its awesome



There are some themes available over the net(basically .swf files) which open in Flashlite player 2.0 of the phone & brings a supercool interface. It doesn't change any phone elements but it runs over the default theme. In case you get a call, you will get the phone theme and not the flashlite theme. Flashlite also consumes RAM as it needs Flash player to render those .swf files. So I hate those themes.

@dhan_shh - Nice apps. Especially the Fullscreen Message.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 14, 2009)

OGG Player (freeware)
s60v3 *symbianoggplay.sourceforge.net/S60V3.html
*symbianoggplay.sourceforge.net/nSIS/mcNuOggPlayN90.zip

plays almost popular audio formats ... but the difference b/w this and the other players is that it plays OGG VORBIS audio format also... so smaller file size but same sound quality
about vorbis *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorbis
skins           *memphisx.freesuperhost.com/EN/Symbian/oggplayskins.htm


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 14, 2009)

For E-Books,symbian has everything now (Winmo too has all)!

9.PDF plus: Better than native 'AdobeLE reader'

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0098.jpg

10.iSilo: Good stuff,you have 'fullscreen' and 'autoscroll' modes too!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0095.jpg

11.MobiCHM: Recent addition,few bugs are there,even then a good stuff:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0085.jpg

12.Mobireader: Age old software,one of the best e-readers around!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0091.jpg

.....................................,


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 14, 2009)

@dhan_shh - You know any IRC client for Symbian?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the blog post I wrote for all the applications I use in My Nokia 79 & how I use them. *gxsaurav.com/how-i-use-my-new-toyi-mean-nokia-n79.html

If you want a good theme with Nokia Touch Icons then have a look at Blue Touch by larsson


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 15, 2009)

@Cool G5,I've not used IRC client,but there is a Freeware,"mIRGGI"....You can have a look:

*www.mobiletopsoft.com/board/1947/mirggi-real-irc-client-for-symbian-s60-3rd-edition-released.html


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2009)

slick
opera mini or s60 v3 default browser
core codec player


----------



## rajhot (Feb 16, 2009)

TTPOD & LCG jukebox offer superior sound quality when compared to the in-built music player


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @dhan_shh - You know any IRC client for Symbian?



You can also try jmIRC. It doesn't have a good UI but it does the job.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 16, 2009)

13.Profimail: Many email clients like free 'emoze',seven are available,but Profimail with full HTML support needs special mention,worth for money!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0048-1.jpg


14.MS Dict: Best dictionary s/w:
*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0102.jpg

15.F-Secure: AV + Firewall
*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0050.jpg


16.IVCM: Very useful 'Call Management' software,a must for s60v3.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0049.jpg


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

LCG rocks.
I wonder how can they bring such innovation everytime.
All LCG apps are in a league of their own.

I just wish they bring out a browser then the symbian browser market should get damn interesting.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 17, 2009)

17.Skype & iSkoot: Both freeware,iSkoot allows even calling skype friends:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0089.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0103.jpg


18.Real Player: If edited properly using good source files,built-in Real player gives good video quality,only problem is there is no FF/REW buttons.Smartmovie editing gives average quality .avi videos but player has all controls.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0058-1.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0059-1.jpg


......................................>


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2009)

Why not use Fring instead of Skype & iSkoot? Using Fring you can also voice chat on Google Talk & Windows Live messenger

I started using Shozu yesterday. Using Shozu I can upload pics to Flickr & Videos to Youtube over WiFi or EDGE. I can also make post on my wordpress based blog.

By the way, I did not know that I can rearrange stuff on the Symbian OS Menu screen. I rearranged it like the way I had in my Sony Ericsson K750i & everything is mapped to the keypad. I like to have 12 icons only on any screen as then i can access them with keypad instead of hovering & then clicking on it.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3450/3287347477_37699f4647.jpg?v=0

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/3288164378_b69712d638.jpg?v=0

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3548/3288165572_0b2cb18ebc.jpg?v=0

It has all the Applications I use most frequently available on the repsective keypad button. Those apps which I don't need much are inside the applications folder. Tools has system settings etc. Plz show yours too, this way we can find out each other's most used apps. The screenshots were taken using Screenshot for Symbian OS

One question. Opera Mini & GMail are JAVA applications & there icon looks quite bad. I got SVG Icons for both these application as well as PNG, is there any way i can change the icon of these applications to something better?


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^^ nice share,friend!

My F-Secure did some good job recently!!!!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0110.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0109.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0108.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot0107.jpg

I believe some 'signed' buletooth trojans are around even for s60v3 platform???!!!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2009)

^I encountered the same virus on my friends N70. It was in the same file love.rm. Other variants are 5e><.mp3 etc. Once infected the virus sends itself to all other bluetooth phones while sending some other files.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2009)

I have F-Secure trial installed but disabled. I just enable it to run a weekly check on my N79 & disable it again. The way I use, I don't think I will get a virus.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 22, 2009)

FONTROUTER MAN


This is a great app with which u can change fonts and font sizes .. u can choose any font from any location on your fone or memory card ... u can magnify of diminish it apart from other effects ... one app for all font related activities


----------



## k4ce (Feb 23, 2009)

NEED SOFTWARE to play youtube videos ... any suggestions ...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ itube try ,


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 24, 2009)

k4ce said:


> NEED SOFTWARE to play youtube videos ... any suggestions ...



Mobitubia, the best one I found.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone tried Nokia Image Exchange? Its an AWESOME app!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 24, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Mobitubia, the best one I found.



Try Emtube.
Provides better performance than Mobitubia.

@kalpik - Nope, haven't tried it. If possible please post a small summary of the app.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

Its kinda like a replacement of the in-built gallery app. Its absolutely gorgeous and smooth! Look here for more info: *betalabs.nokia.com/betas/view/nokia-image-exchange


----------



## k4ce (Feb 24, 2009)

^ great find bro ... my present 5320 gallery is bad ... shall try this ...

MOBITUBIA
the problem with mobitubia is that it refuses to play direct utube dnlds ... i get a wierd error saying memory full ... i check wid JB taskman and i have atleast 78mb free

EMTUBE
it says unsupported file format ... i download video.flv from utube using download helper ...

can anybody help .. i would love to play utube vids on my fone ... already hyave a very big collection


----------



## girish.g (Feb 26, 2009)

with the latest coreplayer you can watch youtube videos


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 26, 2009)

@kalpik, Thanks a lot dear 
You made my day. I was searching for some UI changer apps.

But sadly the app isn't working on N73 ME 
After completion of 99% installation progress, it says 'Unable to Install'


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys, one big problem. I want to clear the call & data logs in my phone. I went to the Logs Application & when I try to clear the data counter, it asks me for a PIN number...what do I enter? I tried 12345 & 0000 but nothing worked.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

Good application Kalpik but doesn't it search for all the images in the phone?? It is only showing what's in the Image folder

@Cool G5..Your quest for a nice UI changer hasn't ended or what


----------



## k4ce (Feb 26, 2009)

girish.g said:


> with the latest coreplayer you can watch youtube videos



still doesnt work ... it jus seeks for a while and then nothing happens ... may have to convert only 

EDIT: coreplayer 1.3 plays youtube videos ... even the latest ones .. thats great ... thanks for the help


----------



## k_blues24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any Free s/w that can plays avi, mp4 files on my 5320


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

@confused !! - No. Still looking for more UI enhancements 
All these apps are good but they don't integrate in the symbian shell which I desire.

But hats off to Nokia, Image Exchanger is a superb app, in beta but still rocks 8)


----------



## rajhot (Feb 27, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Guys, one big problem. I want to clear the call & data logs in my phone. I went to the Logs Application & when I try to clear the data counter, it asks me for a PIN number...what do I enter? I tried 12345 & 0000 but nothing worked.



Thats a wierd prob : confused :
U have PIN code(SIM) enabled?



k_blues24 said:


> Any Free s/w that can plays avi, mp4 files on my 5320


Mp4 can be played in in-built real player itself
For avi u can use core player it works like a charm


----------



## girish.g (Feb 27, 2009)

@coolg5 have you tried the kastorUI patch??didn't work on my n82

@k_blues24 coreplayer or smartmovie player.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @coolg5 have you tried the kastorUI patch??didn't work on my n82



Haven't heard of anything such yet.

Ok, Googled and now will try after some days, currently in exam season


----------



## confused!! (Mar 2, 2009)

I am not able to make a new folder inside C:\resources. Kastor UI requires to make a new folder inside resources. Guys any guess why I am not able to do so??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 2, 2009)

set platform security off using secman or capsoff


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2009)

How to download from Rapidshare on Symbian OS?
The default OSS browser doesn't supports Rapidshare downloads & Opera Mobile downloads some silly stupid 10kb file after clicking Download button.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 3, 2009)

any one know how to hack to play n-gage games on N82 ,

the hack in V31


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> How to download from Rapidshare on Symbian OS?



The default webkit is able to download Files from rapidshare on my N79 fine. 

I found a very useful application yesterday. I had it installed since a long time just that I used JoukiSpot Light yesterday for the first time. What it does is that it turns your Mobile phone with Wi-Fi inbuilt into a Wireless Access Point so that Laptops etc can connect to the phone & through it to the 3G or EDGE.

I needed to show a client some websites yesterday while we met in a cofee shop. There was no internet so I connected my sub-ordinate's laptop to Internet using JoukiSpot & Vodafone Live & opened the Website on his laptop. It was hell costly due to the fact that Vodafone Live is pay per kb but it was something available when nothing else was available.


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> How to download from Rapidshare on Symbian OS?
> The default OSS browser doesn't supports Rapidshare downloads & Opera Mobile downloads some silly stupid 10kb file after clicking Download button.



Rapidshare works fine for me on the default browser of my N73 and N82 both


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's not working for me in the default. Neither in Opera Mobile.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 4, 2009)

rapidshare downloads work on the default browser but most of the time the file format isn't supported


----------



## Power UP (Mar 4, 2009)

Actually you can download any file type you want in the default browser using the core player trick.

*thesymbianblog.com/2008/03/20/hack-download-any-file-via-the-default-s60-browser/

*thesymbianblog.com/2008/05/12/video-tutorial-how-to-download-rar-files-with-the-s60-browser/


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Actually you can download any file type you want in the default browser using the core player trick.
> 
> *thesymbianblog.com/2008/03/20/hack-download-any-file-via-the-default-s60-browser/
> 
> *thesymbianblog.com/2008/05/12/video-tutorial-how-to-download-rar-files-with-the-s60-browser/




I knew this trick, but it downloads the file in the phone memory first & hence I won't be able to download big files due to phone memory constraints.


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> I knew this trick, but it downloads the file in the phone memory first & hence I won't be able to download big files due to phone memory constraints.



In both my phones whenever i download files bigger than the size of phone memory ,then the file is automatically downloaded to memory card. Dunno y this dont happens wid u


----------



## girish.g (Mar 6, 2009)

edit: now using jbak taskman with handy shell.


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anybody know how to obtain certificate files for signing unsigned application


----------



## kalpik (Mar 10, 2009)

*andy.ehandysoft.com/devcert.php


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

great thread


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 10, 2009)

Isnt this site down. Anyways i have submited my imei there yesterday..,! Lets see what happens....isnt there any instantaneous way around?


----------



## k4ce (Mar 10, 2009)

but why cant u just hack your fone ... then u can directly use unsinged apps


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 10, 2009)

i would have if i could have actully i own 5320xm with firmware 4.13ver


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone knows how to create a shortcut from "Inbox"?
There is an option for "Create New" and "Messaging" only but no option for inbox...
any idea on this..?

And also do tell/show what theme you guys are using


----------



## girish.g (Mar 10, 2009)

use handy shell it has shortcut for inbox.
me using navigator theme by larsson


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 10, 2009)

But handy Shell makes my mobile(N73) pretty slow


----------



## rajhot (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm using sweet heart by jendell


----------



## girish.g (Mar 10, 2009)

any software to convert videos on the phone itself


----------



## Renny (Mar 10, 2009)

You can use aED-Dloader to download stuff from Rapidshare.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 10, 2009)

@masterminds , oh k .. that sux ... mine is 3.08 .... never going to update it ...


----------



## myself.gourav (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone please help me out ...

Does N82 support .jar files ???
Every time I try to install something I get an unknown file type error !
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Someone please help me out ...

Does N82 support .jar files ???
Every time I try to install something I get an unknown file type error !


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yup .. N82 does support jar files..
btw.. For which file are you getting the error??


----------



## nokia6600 (Mar 11, 2009)

for me this topic deserves to be stickied n maintain this topic wit proper care by removin useless posts
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
masterminds, ur FW is hackable long ago


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 11, 2009)

i know a method but initially that too requires 17 dev certificates
if u know any other then plz let me know...!!!!


----------



## myself.gourav (Mar 11, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Yup .. N82 does support jar files..
> btw.. For which file are you getting the error??



I am extremely sorry for my stupid mistakes.
It was a typing mistake.

What I was referring to was actually the "*.rar*" files .
Does N82 support them?


----------



## girish.g (Mar 11, 2009)

no but you can open them using x-plore


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2009)

*.rar* files can be opened using X-Plore Or Zipman(not sure).


----------



## rajhot (Mar 11, 2009)

myself.gourav said:


> I am extremely sorry for my stupid mistakes.
> It was a typing mistake.
> 
> What I was referring to was actually the "*.rar*" files .
> Does N82 support them?



U can try this freeware 

*www.symbian-freak.com/downloads/fr...eeware_and_easy_to_use_decompression_tool.htm


----------



## myself.gourav (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ I tried the above.
But still cant install .rar files.

Any other solution guys ?


----------



## Power UP (Mar 12, 2009)

myself.gourav said:


> ^^ I tried the above.
> But still cant install .rar files.
> 
> Any other solution guys ?


Dude u can't "install" rar files, only sis(x) and jar.
U can only extract. Try Xplore.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

I m a bit confused about this Developer Certificate funda, can anyone explain?
and also i found more then one ways to get it...like
*wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.php/Developer_certificate
and
*andy.ehandysoft.com/devcert.php

Kindly help me understand this


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 12, 2009)

Certificate and key files are required to sign the unsigned file..! And they are device(phone) specific..! The site to get certificate u have mentioned is down i guess but u can get em from a chinese site i think opda.net.cu google it and use the translator.google.com to understand it


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

Is this signing thing some security check while installing....and why one needs to install HelloOX


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Is this signing thing some security check while installing....and why one needs to install HelloOX



Yes. S60 verifies if the application you are using is signed to protect your phone from malicious content. Most of the unsigned apps, may contain viruses. Hence the signing process. HelloOX patches the phone & let's the user install any unsigned app. Without HelloOX the phone will not be able to install unsigned apps, giving a "Corrupted file" as error.



@girish - I tried the Kastor UI hack, but there is no *skins* directory in my *C:\resource*.
I followed as per this : *www.finestfones.com/2008/12/how-to-enable-fp2-style-transitions-in.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


myself.gourav said:


> ^^ I tried the above.
> But still cant install .rar files.
> 
> Any other solution guys ?



Extract the .rar on PC & send the files to your phone.
Then start the installation from the phone.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Yes. S60 verifies if the application you are using is signed to protect your phone from malicious content. Most of the unsigned apps, may contain viruses. Hence the signing process. HelloOX patches the phone & let's the user install any unsigned app. Without HelloOX the phone will not be able to install unsigned apps, giving a "Corrupted file" as error.


Does that mean all that "ahem" versions of the softwares are unsigned???
And is it safe to dispose my IMEI no. to those websites???


----------



## girish.g (Mar 12, 2009)

yup all cra**ed versions of softwares are unsigned better hack your phone than to sign each file before installing
@coolg5 i created the skins folder in resource but still it didn't work


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

And my phone is n78, which was recently closed in India, will it affect any of its online support like nokia maps and all?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

@ionicsachin, Most of the software which are very new are not unsigned, hence they require you to hack your phone to install them. Do not publish your IMEI in open.

I don't think it will affect online support. Even if it does, google is god 

@girish.g - I too did the same. Still no effects. I guess we need to wait till somebody arrives with a perfect way to get those effects.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> And my phone is n78, which was recently closed in India, will it affect any of its online support like nokia maps and all?



Nope. It wont affect the future firmware support that nokia provides.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 12, 2009)

@coolg5 for kastorui to work there has to be an effects option in the themes. does your 5700 have that??


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

@girish.g - No, it doesn't.

BTW did you patch your phone to display some hidden menu's? I have heard about some rom patches for the same. Will have to digg into it.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there any way for my nokia n78 to connect to internet using my internet-enabled PC?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2009)

U need a Modem with WiFi

I want to know how safe is HelloOX method of hacking my Nokia N79? I just want to install unsigned version of Quickoffice 5, Adobe Reader LE 2.5 & SpotOn. After this I will keep my phone hacked, till a new firmware arrives. Since I don't need to take the phone to a service center, I don't care about warranty. If I do screw up, I can simply format the phone.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2009)

Its completely safe. And can be reverted with a hard reset.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2009)

Great. according to the blog information, I need to sign HelloOX with a "17 capability" Certificate. My own certificate isn't capable of this. The only way to get this certificate is OPDA but if I can get OPDA certificate, then what's the point of hacking the phone 

Now looking for OPDA certificate will full capability, no need to hack the phone then.

If anyone has HelloOX already signed by OPDA, can they upload here.


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 13, 2009)

the certificates generated by opda are imei specific...! I dont think there is any signed version of hellox available....and the opda
 certificates are valid for 3 years i guess....and yes if u want to install only couple of apps then simply sign em using opda certificate no point in hacking the phone.
...!




0
ertifica


----------



## Power UP (Mar 13, 2009)

Its not just installing a couple of unsigned files,
but also it gets rid of the annoyance of manually signing each unsigned app before installing.
Plus you can also mod your phone.
So hacking is highly recommended


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 13, 2009)

as gx said that he onlt wanted to install only three apps and more later may b so what is the point in hackind the phone for three apps
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
as gx said that he onlt wanted to install only three apps and more later may b so what is the point in hacking the phone for three apps


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my own certificate but not with all the capability. The only apps I need to install for which I will need OPDA certificate are

1) Quickoffice 6 Premiere upgrade
2) Adobe Reader 2.5 LE upgrade

For everything else, I can use my own certificate which I got from Symbian Signed. Considering those application mentioned above are pirated only which isn't recommended, hacking is the only option as I don't want to mod my phone too. (Unless I can get better camera quality).

Getting your own all capability certificate & signing using EasySigner is always better then hacking the phone.

By the way, I found nTorch Lite using which I can use the camera LED flash as torch light but it gives red light & not the real bright white flash light.


----------



## Power UP (Mar 13, 2009)

Dude it still the users wish whether to hack his phone or not.
The amount of benefits plus its only an one time procedure, is why i recommended it in the first place.


----------



## utsav (Mar 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> U need a Modem with WiFi
> 
> I want to know how safe is HelloOX method of hacking my Nokia N79? I just want to install unsigned version of Quickoffice 5, Adobe Reader LE 2.5 & SpotOn. After this I will keep my phone hacked, till a new firmware arrives. Since I don't need to take the phone to a service center, I don't care about warranty. If I do screw up, I can simply format the phone.



HelloOX method is totally safe and thr is no problem of screwing up anything.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Great. according to the blog information, I need to sign HelloOX with a "17 capability" Certificate. My own certificate isn't capable of this. The only way to get this certificate is OPDA but if I can get OPDA certificate, then what's the point of hacking the phone
> 
> Now looking for OPDA certificate will full capability, no need to hack the phone then.
> 
> If anyone has HelloOX already signed by OPDA, can they upload here.


Get your 17 capability certificate here: *andy.ehandysoft.com/devcert.php


----------



## girish.g (Mar 13, 2009)

@coolg5 what hidden menus?? i used rompatcher to apply c2z patch to get the horseshoe and v shape menu but that didn't work either.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

I too don't know clearly, but heard something about hidden menus which when enabled bring many more options to the default "Options" menu of S60.

I tried the c2z ( reminds me of Counter Strike : Condition Zero  ) patch but it failed to run on 5700.

Please let me know, if you get anything about the hidden menu patch. I will do the same too.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 13, 2009)

why did you try c2z patch?? 5700 has vshape and horseshoe menus.
boards going on after that i'll check about the hidden menu thing


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 14, 2009)

I m getting pretty tuff time getting my certificate for installing helloox, cant find a single website that is active....
btw what is this OPDA?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2009)

OPDA is a website from China which provides certificates, hacks etc for mobile phones.

In other news, I tried NTorch Lite & SpotOn .7 today. On my Nokia N79 it only turned on the Red flash lite & not the real flash light


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> why did you try c2z patch?? 5700 has vshape and horseshoe menus.
> boards going on after that i'll check about the hidden menu thing



The c2z patch was for getting some other things, not for the menus.
No problem. Good Luck for boards.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 14, 2009)

hey , all the guys playing around wid kastor UI , i have a doubt 

Is kastor UI only for pre FP2 fones to get FP2 effects or is there something extra that FP2 users can also get ?

and bout the horseshoe and the v-shaped menus (which are inbuilt in my phone) , don bother ... they work really slowly are are pretty irritating to use


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

@k4ce not sure about kastorui for 5320xm but there is a python app for adding extra transition effects in fp2 phones


----------



## k4ce (Mar 15, 2009)

^ do u know the name of the app ... thanks man


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Lamborghini Gallardo Theme for Symbian S60 V3*


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

looks good. can you do anything with touch icons like that of 5800??im really looking forward to something like that


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2009)

Give me the icon pack download link & I will include it in the current theme for you.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

where do i get that from??


----------



## k4ce (Mar 15, 2009)

hey girish , try this theme wid 5800XM icons ... althought it says "carbon iphone" , look at the screenshots  ... i'm presently using this theme

link : *www.symbianthemes.us/free,nokia/10354,carbon_iphone/


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

Have a look at Touch Icons Skins from Larsson & Pizero


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you guys mean the icons like these : *mobilearena.wordpress.com/2009/01/18/touch-icons-white-theme-by-ervin-kwan-s60v3/

I will surely make a theme with those icons but let me first get the icons. If any of you get the link pass it on to me. I am currently facing severe net crisis


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

yup dude those icons. try using navigator theme by larrson chen it is the best theme i have ever seen


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 15, 2009)

girish.g said:


> yup dude those icons. try using navigator theme by larrson chen it is the best theme i have ever seen



Link to download.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 15, 2009)

Please give some link for generating dev certificate...
*andy.ehandysoft.com/devcert.php  this one is giving following messege on entering IMEI no.:
"So far this month on the 2nd symbiansigned suspended developer certificate (TC Publisher ID) applications, specifically the restoration of the date of your notice at any time concerned about the platform!"


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

Yipeeee....finally a big problem solved today. 

I just tried Vectir 2.0 beta with Nokia N79. After going through there website & configuring patiently I am able to control Windows Media Player, Winamp & Windows Media Center using my phone 

Now, if I can only get a proper torch light application.....then i won't miss K750i at all.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah ... even i'm lookin for a torch option that uses the dual LEDs on my 5320 ... my k550 had an inbuilt option and wid patches i was able to control it using the volume keys ... wish there was something like tat for s60v3 fones


----------



## girish.g (Mar 16, 2009)

@thirdeye *larsson.yo2.cn/


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

i have a problem here
i once used ngage with caps off then after i quit ngage and tried to open it again my phone hung and then i had to restart my phone by pulling out the battery. then ngage refused to open any more, i uninstalled ngage and all the games then installed it again but its still not working what the hell do i do??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys, I seriously need help with clearing out the logs of my phone. When I try to clear, it asks me for a PIN. I tried 1111,0000, 12345 nothing works


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Good third party applications doesn't work on n series fp2.
Sux man.
Got N85.
Nothin special in it till now.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i have a problem here
> i once used ngage with caps off then after i quit ngage and tried to open it again my phone hung and then i had to restart my phone by pulling out the battery. then ngage refused to open any more, i uninstalled ngage and all the games then installed it again but its still not working what the hell do i do??


i guess you guys have missed this. please help me


----------



## dissel (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone using mIRGGI with Airtel sucessfully ? Is there any issue with port 6667 ?

Is it blocked ?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i guess you guys have missed this. please help me




Did you get any error message.Which ngage version you are trying to install,install latest one.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey i cant get fring and morange connected on my N73(Vodafone)..
Anyone had success??


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 22, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i guess you guys have missed this. please help me



AFAIK the ngage should be run with the platform security on i.e caps on


----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2009)

im trying to install ngage version 1.01(27). i dont get any error as the ngage doesnt even start.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Format the mmc & do a factory restore.
And thanks for the icons, but the sad thing is you willl need to wait for a week or so, since I am left stranded without internet connectivity & come just for a while from my dialup


----------



## girish.g (Mar 24, 2009)

already did a 3 key format and formatted the memory card. still not working.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 24, 2009)

girish.g said:


> already did a 3 key format and formatted the memory card. still not working.



Try installing with caps off


----------



## Power UP (Mar 24, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Guys, I seriously need help with clearing out the logs of my phone. When I try to clear, it asks me for a PIN. I tried 1111,0000, 12345 nothing works


Gx contact ur service provider for the pin. Its usually supplied with ur sim card.



girish.g said:


> im trying to install ngage version 1.01(27). i dont get any error as the ngage doesnt even start.


Try installing the latest version, if that doesn't work then install an older version.
Maybe the newer version has some newer methods which detects c****** games, although this is not yet reported but still give it a try.

If the above doesn't work, then i think there is an bi**** version of ngage installer.Try that one too.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 24, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Try installing with caps off


not workin


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I tried with the same process on 6120c. it's working perfectly. I can play all ngage games without any probs....

I've heard that there is a tool which can change the orientation of the screen... Does any one know about that?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 30, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ I tried with the same process on 6120c. it's working perfectly. I can play all ngage games without any probs....
> 
> I've heard that there is a tool which can change the orientation of the screen... Does any one know about that?



Rotate me


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 31, 2009)

If not posted earlier

*www.symbian-freak.com/forum/

is a good resource for s60 phones.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 31, 2009)

finally, ngage worked. the problem was caused by C2Z patch which i had applied. now its working fine.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 3, 2009)

^ play ONE, System Rush:Evolution, Bounce, Asphalt 3: Street Rules, Rayman 3, Splintercell Chaos Theory... These are must play games in Ngage.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone of you guys tried the Skyfire Mobile Browser? 

My primary Mobile brower is Opera Mini but sometimes when I need full desktop like experience of pages I use Webkit, but compared to the data speed available on a mobile phone & screensize, Skyfire seems better.

It uses a server side compression technology like Opera Mini due to which pages load really fast & look just like they do on a desktop.


----------



## PcEnthu (Apr 3, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> My primary Mobile brower is Opera Mini but sometimes when I need full desktop like experience of pages I use Webkit, but compared to the data speed available on a mobile phone & screensize, Skyfire seems better



You should try Bolt, for a desktop like experience


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried Bolt. It is a JAVA based solution like Opera Mini but downloads everything to page & supports youtube content too but this isn't what I wanted.

The reason I use Opera Mini instead of Webkit is because it is the best for a non-Touch screen device as far as UX is concerned. First of all, its faster then any other browser for Symbian S60. Seconds, it reformat the page for a mobile phone's screen & reformat all the text etc which makes it easier to read on a small screen. I have yet to see better font & on screen rendering then Opera Mini in Mobile Mode on non-touch phones.

I like using Webkit for full web browsing but it is like that on the desktop, means downloads a lot of data & takes time to load on the slow connection of Mobile internet. This is why I prefer Skyfire which gives me the desktop like experience of Webkit while speed somewhat like that of Opera Mini.

I am not using Opera Mini 90% of the time & skyfire 10% of the time when I have to use some Dynamic content.

P.S - Due to my stupidity of installing Opera 9.5 beta UIQ, I am unable to install Opera Mobile 8.65 now so using these alternate browsers


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 3, 2009)

i use UCWEB 6 Beta2. After all it has no br@wsing cost. Yippee.....


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

just updated my n82's firmware to v31 and hacked it using helloOX, is there any way to turn platfrom security off like caps off and caps on.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I think the software you are searching  must be B1NPDA Security Manager..


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

got it, i disabled open4all patch from rompatcher and it worked


----------



## LegendKiller (Apr 8, 2009)

i didn't want to open a new thread so here's my query......
I am planning to buy n79 and have have come to know from various websites about the "firmware 11.049" upgrade which is suppose to fix a host of problems with the n79...

I would like to know from indian users if that update is really reqd? i mean update can sometimes do more damage to ur phone....than improve it....
any 1st hand user experience will be helpful...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2009)

Say any phone... updating the firmware always fixes the problems. We can hardly see a update which causes problems or danger to your phone.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 9, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ play ONE, System Rush:Evolution, Bounce, Asphalt 3: Street Rules, Rayman 3, Splintercell Chaos Theory... These are must play games in Ngage.



these games (or older versions) were available for the old n-gage also (except bounce) .. apart from these , play "hooked on: creatures of the deep" ... only for 2.0 ... its brilliant ... wish we had "atari master volumes" for ngage 2.0


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2009)

@k4ce
yeah creatures of the deep is awwsome....i m at level 13


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, after thinking a lot regarding whether to hack my phone with HelloOX to install cracked applications, I decided not to.

I just needed QuickOffice Premiere 6 & Adobe Reader 2.5 LE which were not installing. Now, other then these all the other application I have been able to install using my own Certificate. I analyzed my usage & since I already have MobiSystem Office suite I can edit MS office Files however working on such a small screen will be very hard. So I m not updating to QuickOffice Premiere 6 as I don't need it.

Reading PDF Files on the other hand is something which I do & for this the legal Adobe Reader 2.5 LE with its reflow & Text Warp view helps a lot.  Today I bought Adobe Reader 2.5 LE after a 25% discount at $12 which equals to Rs 600.

Considering Rs 600 isn't a lot for me & I at least did not pirate the application. I will get discount on purchase of next version of Adobe Reader if it comes for my phone & since I will be using the phone for 2 3 years, spending Rs 600 isn't a bad deal


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 20, 2009)

hi guys..! A strange problem..! I am unable to use slick..with my yahoo account but gtalk works fine...same in ebuddy. .!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Cool City Theme for S60 V3 & N-Series devices*


----------



## girish.g (Apr 21, 2009)

@masterminds
try fring


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 21, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> hi guys..! A strange problem..! I am unable to use slick..with my yahoo account but gtalk works fine...same in ebuddy. .!


ok problem solved by reinstall
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


girish.g said:


> @masterminds
> try fring


is fringe better than slick


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2009)

^Nope. Slick is the Best 8)


----------



## rajhot (Jul 2, 2009)

Boot Partner 1.0

With Boot Partner you can edit your Boot Logo & Boot Sound. There are a couple of premade Logos and Sounds integrated, but you can also use your own.
You need Python for this software.

*www.51spsoft.com/DownInfo/info31303.html

It supports both Fp1 & Fp2 mobiles


----------



## rajhot (Jul 2, 2009)

Skyfire browser gets a major update

Skyfire v1.0.0.12114

Skyfire is a free mobile web browser that allows you to experience the internet on your mobile phone exactly like on your PC. Now, you can use the full web from your mobile phone with unprecedented speed and simplicity – without the typical restrictions and limitations that current 'mobile web' efforts offer. It's "The Web", not some mobile web.

Mobile browsing exactly like your PC
With Skyfire on your phone you can for the first time ever shop, watch web video, listen to web music and stay connected on your social network - just as you would on your PC. And it's about full-featured PC versions of your favorite websites. Skyfire gives you speedy page loads, full audio, images and video. From Myspace, Facebook, YouTube to Hulu - it's the full web experienced on your phone.

The real web, served-up right
Unlike other mobile browsers, Skyfire supports the desktop version of Adobe Flash applications so sites, including those that serve-up video and music, are rendered exactly as you would expect - just like your PC. You will instantly recognize the content, be familiar with the page layout -- which is not true for most mobile browsing experiences. We support all that's good about today's web - not just Flash, but also Silverlight, Ajax, QuickTime and more. And even better: Skyfire evolves with the newest capabilities without you having to do anything.

Go anywhere, see anything
Not only does it deliver video and audio, it also delivers everything else you routinely do on the web. Get maps, check sport scores, view weather forecasts, read the news, check flights, and stay active on your favorite social networks. From the Top 10 of websites all the way down to the obscurest of pages - you'll do it all from your mobile phone just like you do on your PC.

Blazing fast
Skyfire is faster than any mobile web browser you've ever used. You'll load web pages as fast as your PC and eliminate the long delays and error messages you get with other mobile browsers. Check out this bake-off by Laptop Magazine and see how it handily outclassed the iPhone 3G.

Easy to use
It's easy to experience the PC web on your phone with Skyfire's clickable content and intuitive navigation. Navigation is intuitive with full screen, thumbnails and adaptable zooming modes. You simply and quickly get to exactly where you want to be on a page - navigating at speeds that make the experience enjoyable.

Quick content and simple search
All the places you routinely visit are a click away. It has handy links to popular websites on the start page. Your bookmarks and your browsing history is just a click away. Better yet, you can even bookmark your specific view (zoom level, position) of content on a web page to get exactly to the right place in one click.

Search is made simple. Use the nifty SuperBar to perform a search or enter a URL from a single field. It even suggests the most commonly used search keywords as you type. Plus the search results are from Google and Yahoo and are presented in easy to read tabs for each category: web, images, and videos, and maps. Simple and it's all a click away.

Plenty of handy features
Discover something on the web that you want to share? Now you can send it to your friends from Skyfire via a text message. It even shortens the URL to easily fit into a single SMS text message with room to spare for your own words.

Don't like the big web page on your small screen? Want to go to the mobile site instead? If it finds a mobile version of the same site, Skyfire lets you know - then you decide if you want the mobile or full website. Simply look for a 'Mobile Version' link at the top left of a page. Skyfire even renders iPhone specific web sites nicely.

What's New:
· Reduced Memory footprint. This should help folks reporting issues on memory constrained devices.

Fixes in this release:
· History is presented in the proper order.
· Cookies in the UK data center are handled more reliably.
· Sharing links via SMS are handled more reliably.
· Reconnect correctly loads the last page in history plus we’ve improved reliability.
· Site specific issues have been resolved for Rooftopcommedy.com and thefind.com.
· Zoom buttons behave properly and disappear after a couple of seconds.
· Default browser setting works more consistently.
· Text entry on Symbian has been improved with one caveat below.

Known issues in this release:
· Multi-line text entry on Symbian: Skyfire might exit the text entry mode when the user is choosing a word from the predictive text list. Plus, using the down key might NOT get you out of text entry mode. If this happens, use enter or center OK. Issues 7149 & 7112
· Superbar state on Symbian: Under some circumstances, exiting the Superbar via the ‘cancel’ option will navigate to the previous page. Issue 7158
· Change connection on Symbian: Choosing the search WLAN option might not change the WLAN connection. Issue 6633.
· Samsung Jack (AT&T): Because of a security policy on this device, it will not allow uninstall of Skyfire if there is not SIM card in the phone. Simply insert a SIM card. 


*get.skyfire.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Rajhot. I am eager to try out both the softwares.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 7, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> i use UCWEB 6 Beta2. After all it has no br@wsing cost. Yippee.....


Wil it work on 5320 with Vodafone. The free part


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't know if its posted here or not, but check out Light Control. 
Its a freeware, just google it. Also u will need a hacked phone.

A simple app for controlling brightness of the screen, turn off only keypad light etc.
The thing is it can increase brightness much higher than the artificial limit fixed in the firmware. So u can increase the brightness to the maximum what the screen is capable of. 
There is one minor issue, the brightness fluctuates when moving through the menus or when opening apps. Hopefully fixed in the future versions.

And here a bonus for Torch fans. This app also makes ur phone a torch.

Now if the led don't work, then u can even use the main screen.

Select options->flashlight->switch on
click the left key->set brightness->100

And voila , u have a nice emergency torch. Works great on my N82.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2009)

Will test this asap


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is the app, enjoy 

*www.mediafire.com/download.php?kdtzj2y5f2t


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2009)

Updated Nokia Photo Browser (a bit old news but still)

*betalabs.nokia.com/betas/view/nokia-photo-browser

All S60 3rd Edition FP1 devices + S60 3rd Edition FP2 devices without accelerometer
Download (SIS 1.15 MB)

* Tested with E71, N82, and N95.
* Should work with 6710 Navigator, 5320 XpressMusic, 6650, 6220 classic, N78, 6124 classic, E63, E51, N95-3 NAM, N81, 6121 classic N81 8GB, 6120 classic, 6110 Navigator, 5700 XpressMusic, N76, and 6290.
* Known not to work with E90 Communicator.

All S60 5th Edition devices + S60 3rd Edition FP2 devices with accelerometer
Download (SIS 1.15 MB)

* Tested with 5800 XpressMusic, N97, and N79.
* Should work with N86 8MP, E66, E75, 6720 classic, 5730 XpressMusic, E55, N85, N96-3, 6210 Navigator, and N96.
* May not be able to achieve reasonable performance with N96 and N96-3.


----------



## ziha786 (Nov 4, 2009)

i was playing some cool games in my phone its free to download from ovi store... 

Rocketman
in this game a man is flying in the air and we need to save him from the challenges in the route.....

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/Rocketman_screenshot2_256x256-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WBJODDNBR

Download this game from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/7714F3223522762AE040050A873267D3?clickSource=search

Zum Zum
you just need to destroy the three ball's of one color and a chains of multi-colored balls will running, You should have time to destroy a chain of multi-colored balls...

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/ZumZum_256x256-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WIVHIBHMV

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA419F9C85E040050A87321ACD?clickSource=search

Lost Ball

Move your ball from block to block in straight lines to the exit. With higher levels come special blocks that will drive you mad. Garanteed.

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/LostBall_screenshot_a-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WVKVKFXSP

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA41A39C85E040050A87321ACD?clickSource=search

Black Shark 2

in this game lots of enemy engines, with multiply of hundreds cannons and bombs.

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/BlackShark_cover-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WXGLADMQM

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA41DD9C85E040050A87321ACD?clickSource=search

Long March

its like a snake game, there is lots of mini soldiers marching in funny places. also when you pick a marble your marching team grows...i think its relate to the classical snake game....

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/Longmarch_cover_256x256_I-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WKQXYSGNI

Dowmload From Ovi Store
*store.ovi.com/content/7718D49658F00DC6E040050A87324F87?clickSource=homepage&contentArea=home


----------



## desuza.jony (Nov 6, 2009)

*Happy Halloween
*
With the happy holloween you have some idea's for freaking your friends with scary surprises, listen full of scary Halloween sound like evil laughs,werewolf howl. It also includes a surprisingly scary little game. 

*www.bedandbreakfastsguide.com/ArticleImages/HappyHalloween2_2007_300.jpg

Go on... we dare you to download it Don ’t forget to turn the volume of the handset up!
*store.ovi.com/content/77904CAC580ECD60E040050A87322989?clickSource=homepage


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 11, 2009)

*My shopping Buddy*
its a nice app for online shopping...if you are interested to purchase some value...so download and install this apps in ur phone,its allows you to quickly work out the value of your purchases in store, before taking the plunge. Our ‘cost per use calculator’ makes it easy to determine the true price of those ‘must have’ items.In additio n, ShoppingBuddy gives you access to money saving tips that will free up some cash in order to treat yourself. MyShoppingBuddy gives you all the information you need to splurge with confidence.

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/256x256_screengrab-192x192_.jpg?fid=A0D63WWCQCMIAI

Download From ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/77F03F10D4B6FB48E040050A87320B2F?clickSource=homepage


----------

